# Tyranids: Adorable or not so?



## Arensen (Jun 12, 2012)

Seriously, if you made a tyranid into a manga drawing (or even just left it as is) do you think it would be adorable? Personally, I think that Tyrant Guard are, as are Carnifexes (carnifexi?) Both species of Gaunt are and as for Zoanthropes... nothing better...
Don't let tactics get in the way of honest opinion! Carnifexes are cute...


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Survey says yes


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Well, this guy modeled some, but I'm not sure if he or she actually fields them....

Chibi 'Nids


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Pokemon nids, gotta catch them all! before they eat you.


----------



## d3m01iti0n (Jun 5, 2012)

Only if youre a 4 year old asian kid. Or a weirdo.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

I've run across a lot of female gamers who say they're cute as they are now, so I can only imagine the cute factor would increase.

Either way I don't personally see the cute factor in any of the GW armies.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Not sure cute is the word I would use, but its all a matter of perspective I guess. My wife thinks orks are sweet, and squigs are positivly cuddly.


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

i feel violated. :shok:

my poor nids.


----------



## oftenwrong (Mar 24, 2009)

HAHAHAHA those are awesome!


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Eh? What've you been smoking? Have you not seen the artwork or read the fluff? Even the models aren't exactly "cuddly", what with all the pointy bits and shit.


----------



## Psychocath (Mar 22, 2010)

Depends... Does it shit dark matter to fuel my fleet and can I coax it out of hiding with a raw ham?

(But in all seriousness I do find some 'nids adorable in a spiky, flesh-rippy kind of way.)


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

Psychocath said:


> Depends... Does it shit dark matter to fuel my fleet and can I coax it out of hiding with a raw ham?
> 
> (But in all seriousness I do find some 'nids adorable in a spiky, flesh-rippy kind of way.)


LOL Nice reference.

I'm not sure Tyranids are cute ... maybe the small ones. Though I do have a friend who insists his Genestealers like popcorn. I guess you could cuddle with them during a movie.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Oh man, you've never had a Genestealer hug. Four arms, you see, nothing better. Accept no imitations.

Midnight


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

maddermax said:


> Survey says yes


D'aww.


----------



## MidnightKid333 (Feb 2, 2011)

If you think tyranids are cute then you need to put down the shrooms and pull yourself together.


----------



## darknightdrako (Mar 26, 2010)

Tyranidu kawai desune! Ugh... I cant believe I typed that XD


----------



## crisissuitguy (Jan 8, 2010)

Let's see, cute, but can fit whole tanks in its mouth. Scarily cute Mawloc


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

i cannot unsee this horror:shok:


----------



## kiro the avenger! (Nov 8, 2010)

Manga nids are cute, my mum says every things cute-nurgle deamon princes, battle wagons, the works


----------



## Arensen (Jun 12, 2012)

Okay, so maybe cute is not the perfect word to describe them, but they are still so in my opinion. And remeber what I said in my first post: "a manga drawing". So maddermax has EXACTLY the right idea. Great art!


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

The chibinids are pretty sweet looking. Spikey things can be cute, its the drool and the teeth combined with the spikes that makes them so uncuddly.


----------



## Thecrash20 (May 13, 2012)

View attachment 959935671



Notice how the mother Harpy feeds her baby Gargoyles an imperial guard.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

"I'm Steve Irwin and today we'll be catching a Carnifex." 
-moves through the brush, coming upon a sleeping Carnifex-
"Look at that beauty. Now it's important not to startle these magnificent creatures. So we'll move quietly away and find another one."


----------



## Arensen (Jun 12, 2012)

Love the gargoyle art...
And startling a carnifex under ANY circumstance is a bad idea.. adorable as they may be...


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

Archon Dan said:


> "I'm Steve Irwin and today we'll be catching a Carnifex."
> -moves through the brush, coming upon a sleeping Carnifex-
> "Look at that beauty. Now it's important not to startle these magnificent creatures. So we'll move quietly away and find another one."


 
As if Steve Irwin would ever have said "...we'll move quietly away and find another one":biggrin:

Would've been "Look, there's a carnifex, it's the most dangerous tyranid in these here parts! It's a nest!.. quick, get a stick"

And then maybe "so what I'm gonna do...is jam my thumb up it's butthole...oh it's pissed off now!"

Gotta love southpark.


----------



## CrimsonWalrus15 (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm sorry, as messed up as my mind is already, I just died inside...
FROM LAUGHTER!!!
I love these pictures! I mean, what man or Space Marine would hurt them?
Oh, maybe they would, come to think of it...
I love this thread.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

the lictor reminds me of cthullu


----------



## stalarious (Aug 25, 2011)

I would say the more basic troops would be cute then the bigger guys undergo a transformation. Much like the gremlins


----------



## KAPcom (Jul 17, 2012)

One of my friends thinks they're adorable. But she's also female, which goes with a previously mentioned theory.


----------



## Josie (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm female and I don't think they're cute!!! Except Termegaunts......And Carnifexes......And Biovores......And Rippers, come to think of it, they're all adorable :3 xx


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

d3m01iti0n said:


> Only if youre a 4 year old asian kid. Or a weirdo.


Guess I'm a weirdo then. Though 'cute' isn't precisely the word I'd use, adorable is perfectly valid. I have a thing for things with big teeth and claws. Comes from watching too many horror movies too young with my dad :wink:



humakt said:


> The chibinids are pretty sweet looking. Spikey things can be cute, its the drool and the teeth combined with the spikes that makes them so uncuddly.


You've evidently never had a teething toddler try and hug you before you've had a chance to cut their nails... Cuddly, yes. Comfortable? Not so much... :biggrin:


----------



## Brother Droopy (Jun 14, 2011)

My girlfriend thinks Nurglings are cute. So I guess Nids can be "cute."


----------

